
Graceful upgrades in Go - Belphemur
https://blog.cloudflare.com/graceful-upgrades-in-go/
======
Belphemur
Github repository of their Golang lib:

[https://github.com/cloudflare/tableflip](https://github.com/cloudflare/tableflip)

